# 92fs inox



## LLong (Mar 9, 2019)

Is it normal for there to be some slack in the barrel when the slide is in the open position? I changed the guide rod and spring, and put in a steel trigger. I noticed some back and forth slack that I didn't notice before. Thanks for any info.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I have a 92FS, M9, and a 92S, and they all do that a small amount. My Model 92S does it the most, maybe 3/32" or so with that one.


----------



## LLong (Mar 9, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I have a 92FS, M9, and a 92S, and they all do that a small amount. My Model 92S does it the most, maybe 3/32" or so with that one.


Thank you for the response. I just got the gun and wasn't sure if I did something wrong with the part replacement.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

LLong said:


> Thank you for the response. I just got the gun and wasn't sure if I did something wrong with the part replacement.


Well, it's probably just a little movement in the locking block mechanism I would guess. When I break mine down, that locking block kinda flops around a bit.


----------



## LLong (Mar 9, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Well, it's probably just a little movement in the locking block mechanism I would guess. When I break mine down, that locking block kinda flops around a bit.


Thank you I appreciate the information


----------

